
Real books are back. E-book sales plunge nearly 20% - MilnerRoute
http://money.cnn.com/2017/04/27/media/ebooks-sales-real-books/index.html
======
Nomentatus
The reduction in ebook purchases may not be quite what it seems. There's no
call to buy an ebook in advance of the moment you're ready to read it, unlike
a paper book. Unless you might forget it entirely, of course. So once you've
accumulated a fair bit of ereading, you're not going to buy anything more
unless you know you're going to read it immediately.

Additionally, the fact that you can't actually turn the Amazon kindle's light
off completely means I don't eread in the evenings; pity.

------
sonabinu
This is personally true for myself. I have been buying more books lately!

